# New chicken additions



## Mother Hen (Jul 14, 2017)

This was my surprise this morning. Aren't they so adorable?


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Jul 14, 2017)

Awwww, congratulations on healthy chicks! So cute!  Are they purebred Buff Orpingtons?


----------



## Mother Hen (Jul 14, 2017)

I don't think so seeing how my BO rooster is still young- only around 5 months old. I got Roo ( BO rooster) when he was 13 weeks old. I think they're a cross between a BO and a RIR.


----------



## Alaskan (Jul 14, 2017)

Good broodies are gold!


----------



## Mother Hen (Jul 14, 2017)

She's still sitting outside and it's RAINING here! Babies under her. 
   What surprises me Mama will allow me to get very close to her as long as I talk to her in a soothing, calm manner but I don't attempt to touch her or the babies just kneel close by her. 
     I did notice one of babies has white from eye to eye that goes under the chin/ head. It's so adorable. Maybe at some time I'll get brave and attempt to hold that baby.


----------



## Alaskan (Jul 14, 2017)

Careful!  Mama might get you!


----------



## Mother Hen (Jul 14, 2017)

So far she hasn't made a move to come after me while I've been close to her. I did a little editing on a pic so the babies could be seen better. Can anyone take a guess at how old the babies are? 

 They've got to be older than what they look seeing how when I've been out there they have been sticking close to Mama but have been pecking at the ground and scratching.


----------



## Alaskan (Jul 14, 2017)

Maybe 4 days?  Look very young.


----------



## Mother Hen (Jul 14, 2017)

And I'm already dealing with first emergency. WOW!! Talk about rushing.


----------



## Mother Hen (Jul 15, 2017)

Remaining baby. Isn't it adorable?


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Jul 15, 2017)

My guess is that they are 5-6 days old. They each have a nice little set of feathers on their wings.
Our broody hens usually take their babies outside for the first time when they are 2 days old. By the end of the day those chicks are already scratching in the dust.  I love it when our hens go broody (and hatch a chick or two). Chicks are so fun!


----------



## Mother Hen (Jul 15, 2017)

I only have one remaining. One passed away last night while I was attempting to help it. Early this morning there was 2 but when I checked on Mama a little while later I couldn't find  one baby. 
   The little one that passed tried to be a fighter but the wound plus damage was too extensive.


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Jul 15, 2017)

I'm sorry.


----------



## lcertuche (Jul 15, 2017)

We went from 8 to 2 from my two co-parenting mamas, one is a Production Red and one a Cochin mutt. When I had Game hens they were able to raise pretty much all of them being really fierce and wiley mothers.


----------



## Alaskan (Jul 15, 2017)

So sorry!!!!

What grabbed them?


----------



## Mother Hen (Jul 15, 2017)

I think a dreadful snake!
      I saw it a few minutes ago when I checked on Mama and remaining baby but of course I didn't have anything with me to either kill it or scoop it up to re-home it.
  Out of the 3 this little one is the littlest one but it's so adorable. Here's a pic:



Yup, Mama let's me get that close to her and baby (Munchkin)


----------



## Baymule (Jul 15, 2017)

Hope you get the snake before it gets the last baby!


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Jul 16, 2017)

We had a big rat living under our coop who would eat our broody hens' chicks. We were finally able to kill it though. I hope you can catch that snake soon!


----------



## Mother Hen (Jul 16, 2017)

Newly hatched?


----------



## Mini Horses (Jul 16, 2017)

Last rat snake I found got 2 eggs only 2 days before hatch.  It's dead!!  Believe it was looking for more.  Other 5 hatched.  Those darned snakes may be called rat snakes but they sure prefer the easier eggs & chicks!!   They are large, too.   I rehome them alright --- into vulture tummies.

That appears to be a wet chick,  not a new hatch.   IMO not enough "fluff" for brand new.  Any chance that is the missing BO chick??


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jul 16, 2017)

Mini Horses said:


> I rehome them alright --- into vulture tummies.


Ya gotta do whatcha gotta do!  Stupid snakes.

I saw a big one in my barn last weekend.   He crawled away real quick so I didn't even have a chance at him.  BUT - he seems to be doing his job against rodents and so far has been leaving eggs alone.  Course I have to do my part too and keep the eggs picked up as soon as I see 'em.  No broodies in that barn - thank goodness!


----------



## Mother Hen (Jul 16, 2017)

All I know is Mama is very protective and if she moves away for a minute and the baby happens to move then she'll search and search until she finds the baby plus this one doesn't have a strong chrip/peep like the others.


----------



## Alaskan (Jul 16, 2017)

I agree...wet, not newly  hatched


----------



## lcertuche (Jul 17, 2017)

I'm having a dilemma. I have another rat snake in the coop eating eggs but I also keep seeing rats running around when I go into the coop.


----------



## Mother Hen (Jul 17, 2017)

Get it, GET IT and THE RATS also!
     Then come to my house and get the snakes that live under the rocks by the small pond.


----------



## Baymule (Jul 17, 2017)

Just One Bite rat poison. It works.


----------

